# Hi Mountain Jerky King



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey all. I was gifted a Hi Mountain Jerky King set up from a friend after I helped him on some wiring.








Now, I've seen these before. And the one from TSM. But was dubious about how well they worked. So didn't buy one.
So, I opened it up. And rubbed the board down with mineral oil as recommended. I used butcher block treatment.
I didn't take any pictures while using it. I used the 1/4" side of the board. And it worked great. Much better then I thought. The slices were uniform. And the knife just glided through the meat with little effort. This is easy!
Then, I went and mixed the Mesquite seasoning to it. And let it sit for 24 hours. This morning. I put the meat on my jerky trays. I put it in a preheated 325 degree oven until the meat hit 160 degrees. Then lowered the oven temp to 170 and left the oven door cracked open. It was done in 7 hours.





I've had the Hi Mountain jerky mixes before. But this was the first time with their mesquite kit. It is very good. Ignore the pickles. I just got done making them too!
If you are just doing a few pounds of jerky. Then this jerky cutting board and knife is the perfect answer instead of breaking out the meat slicer. Then having to take it apart and clean it. It only took a few minutes to do this 3.5 pound batch. And only two things to clean. The knife came with a pretty good edge on it. But I still ran it through the sharpener. Though it really didn't need it. If I knew then what I know now. I would have bought one ages ago. So much easier than using just a knife. Or using, then cleaning the meat slicer. I give this a 5/5 with no cons.


----------



## xray (Aug 21, 2020)

Great looking Jerky Steve! I’m interested in getting one of these jerky boards now. You’re such a bad influence on me...First it’s a jerky cannon and now it’s this.

This would be perfect for smaller batches, especially when you want to try different flavors.  I usually do batches in excess of 5lbs. Then it’s a workout with the knife or breaking down the slicer.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2020)

The timing of this is pretty cool. I just got a bunch of meat out of the freezer to defrost. Plan on making some jerky over the weekend. I've made tons of the stuff over the years but what you did here looks fantastic. Beautiful color on that stuff for sure.

Big LIKE buddy!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking Jerky Steve! I’m interested in getting one of these jerky boards now. You’re such a bad influence on me...First it’s a jerky cannon and now it’s this.
> 
> This would be perfect for smaller batches, especially when you want to try different flavors.  I usually do batches in excess of 5lbs. Then it’s a workout with the knife or breaking down the slicer.


Thank you! Really, for small batches it can't be beat for ease of use and clean up. Love this thing!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> The timing of this is pretty cool. I just got a bunch of meat out of the freezer to defrost. Plan on making some jerky over the weekend. I've made tons of the stuff over the years but what you did here looks fantastic. Beautiful color on that stuff for sure.
> 
> Big LIKE buddy!!
> Robert


Thanks Robert! What flavor(s) you thinking about doing?


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 21, 2020)

That looks great Steve, nice job! What cut of beef do you use for jerky, and is it a hard bite like some or a little easier on the chew like Pemmican. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks great Steve, nice job! What cut of beef do you use for jerky, and is it a hard bite like some or a little easier on the chew like Pemmican. RAY


I used a top round roast for this. I usually use eye round or london broil. This is a bit easier to chew then others. Probably because it is thick cut. I can't compare it to Pemmican. Never had it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice gift and for sure will be well used.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice gift and for sure will be well used.
> 
> Warren


It was a great gift. And, oh yeah, I'll be using the heck out of it. Not just for jerky either.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 21, 2020)

That jerky looks good and the pickles actually give you a good background.  Since you are doing jerky and already do a lot of pickles, what's next?  Pickled jerky?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> That jerky looks good and the pickles actually give you a good background.  Since you are doing jerky and already do a lot of pickles, what's next?  Pickled jerky?


Thanks. And as a matter of fact. I have this on the way.





Lol!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice job Steve!

Would love to do this but the sodium is too high, not good for the high blood pressure.

Like!

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Steve!
> 
> Would love to do this but the sodium is too high, not good for the high blood pressure.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yeah. This isn't heart friendly.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 21, 2020)

Geez now another thing to add to my to do list!! LOL. Looks awesome Steve.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2020)

Jerky and pickles go hand and hand.  Well at least for me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 21, 2020)

Great job!
My (I call him son-in-law) neighbor across the street and his family process hundreds of pounds of beef, pork, and venison every year.
They use Hi Mountain for jerky.  Not sure which formula.  (BTW, they use Grandpa Josh's for sausage.)


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 21, 2020)

I was hoping to make a batch of dilly beans this year.  They are the universal "pickle" in my pantry.
Unfortunately the green beans are coming during wheat harvest at my job.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Geez now another thing to add to my to do list!! LOL. Looks awesome Steve.


Lol! Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Jerky and pickles go hand and hand.  Well at least for me.


Me too!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Great job!
> My (I call him son-in-law) neighbor across the street and his family process hundreds of pounds of beef, pork, and venison every year.
> They use Hi Mountain for jerky.  Not sure which formula.  (BTW, they use Grandpa Josh's for sausage.)


Thank you!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for the like flatbroke it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2020)

gmc2003


----------



## illini40 (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Hey all. I was gifted a Hi Mountain Jerky King set up from a friend after I helped him on some wiring.
> 
> View attachment 459511
> 
> ...



Apologies for digging up an old post. However, I’m intrigued by your feedback. Thanks for sharing.

I cannot tell if the board that you have in this kit is the same as this board? Or, is it different?









						Ultimate Jerky Board & Knife
					

Wrangle up Big Western Flavor with Hi Mountain Seasonings, bold western flavors, make your own jerky, sausage, smoked meats




					himtnjerky.com


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Apologies for digging up an old post. However, I’m intrigued by your feedback. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I cannot tell if the board that you have in this kit is the same as this board? Or, is it different?
> 
> ...



No problem, that one is different. But I'm sure it does the same thing. Mine is all wood. Where the one you posted is plastic. And dishwasher safe. They both have the same thickness choices for cutting the jerky.


----------

